# Nova Scotia.. looking for black GSD



## Jojobear (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi from Nova Scotia. I've had GSDs for most of my life. Love them to death. My last one, Moose, passed away this past March, with bone cancer, at 10 years of age. I'm devastated and it's taken me this long to even look at GS pics. I see Moosey's face in them all. 

I'm looking for a GSD breeder, from Ontario, Quebec or the Maritimes. I found what looks like a fantastic breeder, but they are unfortunately across the country. My husband is absolutely against travelling that far. So I'm bound to breeders I can get to by car.

My first choice is a pure black GSD. Hard to come by, I know. Secondly, I'm looking for the DDR style, larger, "straight" back, non US show style type. Any help in locating such a breeder would be greatly appreciated.

This was my Moosey.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I would recommend my breeder, Christina Kaiser of Wendelin Farms. 

That being said, you need to be honest about what kind of work you plan to do. Black GSDs are predominantly working line dogs, and depending on their drives they need a lot put in before you get anything back. If you're looking for an active family companion, be honest about it. She'll let you know whether or not she'll have a breeding available.


----------



## BahCan (May 29, 2010)

Dejuco in Quebec is another breeder. I can tell you from first hand experience that if there is any health problem with your puppy she will go above and beyond to help you with the problem.

As mentioned by another poster, Wendelin is also a very good recommendation.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Pure blacks aren't hard to come by at all. But other than physical characteristics what are you looking for in a dog? This will help people make recommendations to you.


----------



## Ldes77 (Aug 24, 2016)

Femfa said:


> I would recommend my breeder, Christina Kaiser of Wendelin Farms.
> 
> That being said, you need to be honest about what kind of work you plan to do. Black GSDs are predominantly working line dogs, and depending on their drives they need a lot put in before you get anything back. If you're looking for an active family companion, be honest about it. She'll let you know whether or not she'll have a breeding available.


Yes to this ^^

I also have a Wendelin pup. Christina is excellent and my puppy is beautiful, strong, smart and healthy. But again, she comes from working lines and we were very specific when contacting Christina with the type of drives and temperament we were looking for, as we're more of the "active family" home rather than a sport/IPO household. We're definitely in the "put a lot in before you get anything back" phase! She's 4.5 months right now


----------



## Jojobear (Oct 18, 2017)

We're a small hobby farm, 2 acres, with ducks, chickens, geese and turkeys. While the geese are great guards for most animals, we've always had a GS to mark the property, keeping most wildlife at bay. Our Moose was very calm around the animals. That being said, at times would get "goosed" if he got too hyper around them.

Moose was a big sooke, and the heaviest lap dog I've ever encountered. His drive was moderate, but very protective of his family, especially our son. A gentle giant, he'd lay down when smaller dogs came to him, taught early since we also have a pomeranian chihuahua. 

His "work" would consist of watching over the flock during the day, protection of the farm and becoming an integral part of the family. I've always had "working shepherds", I just tend to have selected the mellow, lower drive ones of the litter.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Femfa said:


> I would recommend my breeder, Christina Kaiser of Wendelin Farms.
> 
> That being said, you need to be honest about what kind of work you plan to do. Black GSDs are predominantly working line dogs, and depending on their drives they need a lot put in before you get anything back. If you're looking for an active family companion, be honest about it. She'll let you know whether or not she'll have a breeding available.




I concur completely! I have a male from Wendelin that's all black and I could not be happier. Christina is a great Breeder and I would urge you to contact her.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

You might find what you'd like from her then - her dogs are raised on her dairy farm, so they're exposed to farm life right from the get go. She does use some of her dogs for working the cattle, though that's definitely a bit different from fowl. 

She's very honest and knows what she produces. If you tell her what you want, she can generally give you that to a tee. My girl is 100% what I asked for and she's gorgeous to boot! So are RZZNSTR's GSD and Ldes77's. I'm bias, but her dogs are some pretty incredible specimens


----------



## Ldes77 (Aug 24, 2016)

Jojobear said:


> We're a small hobby farm, 2 acres, with ducks, chickens, geese and turkeys. While the geese are great guards for most animals, we've always had a GS to mark the property, keeping most wildlife at bay. Our Moose was very calm around the animals. That being said, at times would get "goosed" if he got too hyper around them.
> 
> Moose was a big sooke, and the heaviest lap dog I've ever encountered. His drive was moderate, but very protective of his family, especially our son. A gentle giant, he'd lay down when smaller dogs came to him, taught early since we also have a pomeranian chihuahua.
> 
> ...


If you're experienced with working shepherds, especially raising a working puppy, and your dog will be busy helping you on the farm Im sure you could probably find what you're looking for from Christina. I know she bred Cert (Hasso)..who's the sire of my all-black puppy and also RZZNSTR's...to a black female which means she'll have an all-black litter on the ground in the near future. Worth contacting her to see if she thinks that litter will produce any puppies that have what you're looking for in terms of drive, temperament, etc.
Good luck in your puppy search!
Also, sorry for the loss of your Moose. He was a handsome fellow and sounds like he was a great guy!


----------



## Jojobear (Oct 18, 2017)

RZZNSTR said:


> I concur completely! I have a male from Wendelin that's all black and I could not be happier. Christina is a great Breeder and I would urge you to contact her.


Thank you I have contacted her. Just waiting on a reply.


----------



## Jojobear (Oct 18, 2017)

Ldes77 said:


> If you're experienced with working shepherds, especially raising a working puppy, and your dog will be busy helping you on the farm Im sure you could probably find what you're looking for from Christina. I know she bred Cert (Hasso)..who's the sire of my all-black puppy and also RZZNSTR's...to a black female which means she'll have an all-black litter on the ground in the near future. Worth contacting her to see if she thinks that litter will produce any puppies that have what you're looking for in terms of drive, temperament, etc.
> Good luck in your puppy search!
> Also, sorry for the loss of your Moose. He was a handsome fellow and sounds like he was a great guy!


Both my GS were working line shepherds. My first died 11 years ago, oddly in a March as well, from spine degeneration. First diagnosed at age 12, by the time he was 13, his spine was pretty much non-existent from the stomach to his tail. While neither Nick (first) nor Moose (last) were of "standard" breed, they lived long healthy lives.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Jojobear said:


> Thank you I have contacted her. Just waiting on a reply.




Very cool! Good luck and I can't speak for Ldes77 or Femfa but, I'm pretty sure you can ask any one of us questions about our experience with Wendelin and our Wendelin dogs.


----------



## Ldes77 (Aug 24, 2016)

RZZNSTR said:


> Very cool! Good luck and I can't speak for Ldes77 or Femfa but, I'm pretty sure you can ask any one of us questions about our experience with Wendelin and our Wendelin dogs.


Absolutely!!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

If you wanted to check out dogs closer to home I would visit schutzhund clubs in Prince Edward Island and New Brunswick -very knowledgeable people there -and they have nice dogs-would be worth the visit


----------



## Jojobear (Oct 18, 2017)

Thank you very much, I will look into PEI & NB.


----------

